# Älä koskaan anna musiikin sisällä kuolet.



## pablosfon

Hello everyone!
I want to translate to finnish this sentence: "never let the music inside of you die". Is that a correct and friendly way to say it in finnish: "Älä koskaan anna musiikin sisällä kuolet"?  Thank you!


----------



## Gavril

pablosfon said:


> Hello everyone!
> I want to translate to finnish this sentence: "never let the music inside of you die". Is that a correct and friendly way to say it in finnish: "Älä koskaan anna musiikin sisällä kuolet"?  Thank you!



I think it would be

_Älä koskaan anna musiikin kuolla sisältäsi_ (literally "Never let the music die out from inside of you")

but I don't know if this is the most idiomatic way of saying it in Finnish.


----------



## pablosfon

Oh I see. Kiitos!


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:


> I think it would be
> 
> _Älä koskaan anna musiikin kuolla sisältäsi_ (literally "Never let the music die out from inside of you")
> 
> but I don't know if this is the most idiomatic way of saying it in Finnish.



Gavril's suggestion is very idiomatic, I love the ablative!  (My first thought was "Älä koskaan anna musiikin sisälläsi kuolla_", _but it didn't sound as "pure".)

If you want even more umlauts, you can also say "Älä koskaan päästä musiikkia kuolemaan sisältäsi".

Just one detail... If I'm not mistaken, in English it's normal to say in everyday speech that music or any noise "dies". In Finnish we don't normally say that, so the metaphor in this sentence might sound more powerful in Finnish.


----------



## Hakro

Instead of "kuolla", I'd say "vaieta". In  my ear _vaieta_ sounds even more powerful than _kuolla_ in this context.

I would translate it "Älä koskaan anna sisäisen musiikkisi vaieta" or even "Älä koskaan anna sisäisen laulusi vaieta" (depending on the context, of course).


----------

